# Algorithm Generators?



## SirWaffle (Nov 7, 2019)

I am looking to generate some optimal algs but sadly I cannot find one compatible with my chromebook. I've tried to get cube explorer running but can't. So if anyone knows of a generator for chrome OS or how to get cube explorer working on chrome help would be most appreciated!


----------



## zman (Nov 7, 2019)

Birdflu 1.0 β-ish







birdflu.lar5.com


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 8, 2019)

Ksolve isn't going to run on a chromebook.
But there is a javascript version that you can run online: https://cubing.net/ksolve.js/


----------



## Skewbed (Nov 14, 2019)

I made a custom 3x3 solver and algorithm generator in JavaScript with a website interface.
You can find it at the URL solver.now.sh.
It currently only does optimal QTM solutions, but allows different sticker definitions and move subsets.
Of course, its not crazy fast, because its browser JavaScript, but I've genned algs up to length 10 in it pretty fast.

I'll release this in its own thread soon.


----------



## efattah (Nov 14, 2019)

I have always used cube explorer, but on the topic of algorithm generators, is there any algorithm generator that can
(1) exclude arbitrary moves (i.e. allow M but exclude E/S)
(2) generate algorithms restricted to move sets that include wide moves (rRUM for example)

I have tried using cube explorer + special spread sheets and it is not ideal.


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 14, 2019)

Ksolve can restrict moves, I'm not sure how it handles slices and wide turns though.


----------



## rokicki (Nov 15, 2019)

github.com/rokicki/twsearch will do this.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 15, 2019)

rokicki said:


> github.com/rokicki/twsearch will do this.


crazy!


----------



## Alex B71 (Nov 19, 2019)

Here is something purely for corner 3cycles, probably not exactly what you're looking for... but hey, another tool you could use.


3-Style Corner Algs


----------



## tx789 (Nov 20, 2019)

efattah said:


> I have always used cube explorer, but on the topic of algorithm generators, is there any algorithm generator that can
> (1) exclude arbitrary moves (i.e. allow M but exclude E/S)
> (2) generate algorithms restricted to move sets that include wide moves (rRUM for example)
> 
> I have tried using cube explorer + special spread sheets and it is not ideal.


Ksolve can, there are a few versions around. Such as ksolve+ and ksolve++ and the online java script one too.


----------

